

A Note To Newspapers - danhak
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/04/26/1269/

======
m_eiman
I don't know how it is over the States, but at least here in Sweden it's only
"national" ads that I ever see on the news papers' websites. I wonder if it's
too hard, too expensive or not useful enough for local ads on the web. In the
physical papers it's mainly local ads, so the need and market should be there.

Might be interesting to look into this more; if technology is the only problem
there's definately money to be made.

------
edw519
Say what you will about Mark Cuban, but he knows how to promote. And it's this
one skill, probably more than all of his others, that has made him rich.

I love the 2 paragraphs before "You get the picture." Reread them. Obviously,
no one actually needs _to do_ what he's suggesting; that's not the point. You
just need _to think_ like that.

We all need to take the same imagination we already use on our hacking and use
it on our promotion. Just think of the possibilities of those who could
benefit. _That_ , as much as anything else, is what turns a successful geek
into a successful entrepreneur.

------
ableal
These penniless bloggers always know how to do someone else's job. I suppose
they expect some internet billionaire to follow their plan and send them
roses.

;-)

